# Would you take an almost 4-year old to a Taylor Swift concert?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DD (4 in July) LOVES Taylor Swift. Ihave an opportunity to get tickets to a sold out show next week in my area. It is in one of the big stadiums. Is this a really bad idea? The seats are pretty high up, so I don't know how the noise will be, but i would bring ear plugs just in case. Is this a safety issue?
TIA!


----------



## spinknottle (Aug 11, 2009)

Concerts can be really really really loud.............that would concern me


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Loudness factor aside, would you? It would just be me and her, so I feel comfortable that she wouldn't get lost or anything.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would. Just be prepared to have a "quiet spot" to go chill out if it gets overwhelming for her.

Is the stadium outdoor/open-air? If so I would be less concerned about noise.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think it is an open air stadium, no.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

No, I wouldn't. That sounds like a much more grown up event.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

A closed/indoor area would be more iffy for me. I'm not as concerned that it's grown-up or safety probably because my mom was taking us to shows since we were very young (2 or 3 years old), no problem and we loved it and it was a lot of fun. But we didn't do any indoor shows until we were preteen or so. Because it's almost crucial to have a quiet pref. grassy area away from the noise and the crowds.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'm assuming this is an adult rock concert (don't know who Taylor Swift is) based on the other posts. Besides the noise level, I wouldn't want my 8 yo exposed to the kind of inappropriate behavior that occurs at these types of venues, let alone a 4 yo. This is just me, but I don't see it any different than taking a child to a bar to see a local band.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would take her and take ear plugs just in case.

I took my 7 yo to the Miley Cyrus concert last October. We sat up high and I was surprised that it wasn't that loud. We never used the ear plugs. We had a blast on our Girls Night Out.

Now I took our 5yo ds to Monster Jam about a month ago. We used the ear plugs the entire time. Monster trucks are LOUD. He handled the whole thing very well. He is very sensitive to noise, so I was prepared to leave if he freaked. He didn't and we had a wonderful date.

I say go and be prepared to use the ear plugs or leave if it is too overwhelming.

PS: My 7 yo and 3 yo girls would love to go to a Taylor Swift concert. Me, not so much.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I wouldn't think a Taylor Swift concert would get too crazy (total assumption though).

I wouldn't take my almost 4 year old to a concert because he'd get bored, he'd hate the loudness and it just wouldn't be much fun for either of us. Other than that, I don't think there's any real safety issues. It's not like you'd take her in the pit (would Taylor Swift even have a pit?).


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, no, because I wouldn't take myself to a Taylor Swift concert. I'm not a fan.









I have taken kids that age to concerts, but not indoors or at night. My now-12 year old had the time of his life at a They Might Be Giants outdoor show when he was about 3. At that age, my kids all went to be at 7pm-ish and messing with that never turned out well. The volume or behavior at a Taylor Swift concert would not be any kind of issue for me.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My husband wanted to take my daughter to see Kelly Clarkson a few months ago. My experience with concerts is that they're just too loud for little kids. If you're ok with the noise, I would think you wouldn't be the only one there with a three/four year old at a Taylor Swift show. If you can easily pick up and carry your child (at nearly four, my daughter was tall and heavy and it wasn't easy for me to pick her up and quickly move her somewhere or over long distances) if she melts down or gets scared, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

If it's something she really wanted then I'd definitely consider it. You can bring along ear plugs for the noise. Knowing what the venue is would be a good indicator what the crowd and noise level will be like. If I hadn't been there before myself there's always the Internet where everyone has an opinion on everything, surely there must be opinions about the quality of whatever venue.

I wouldn't be too concerned about unruly crowds for Taylor Swift. I barely know her music and I'm certainly not a fan but so far as I know it's "country" pop and I don't picture too many rowdies there.

Or maybe my answer should be: no, I'll take you to A's and Raiders games and you can go with Mom to the Taylor Swift concert  (Actually I don't see why all three of us couldn't go if it was affordable to do so) ...


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
(would Taylor Swift even have a pit?).

*bursts out laughing*

No, for those of you not familiar, Taylor Swift is pop/teeny-bopper. I very highly doubt there will be a lot of drunken metal-heads there.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Also wanted to add, the music probably won't be loud compared to the little girls squealling. Her target audience is pre-teen and younger so I am sure the performance will be pretty mild. If you little one already listens to Taylor Swift then you shouldn't have much of a problem the lyrics at the concert.

One piece of advice, I would find out who is opening for her. Miley Cyrus's brother opened for her concert and his music was not appropriate at all for most Miley/Hannah Montana fans. Thankfully, he mumbled the words so much you couldn't really understand him. We used that time to get popcorn.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
*bursts out laughing*

Yeah apparently I missed the







in my post.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate. We take to DS to concerts all the time, have since he was a few months old, and have never had an issue. No I wouldn't take him to certain acts, into a mosh pit, something like Britney Spears/Madonna with raunchiness, etc. but he's been to see Counting Crows, Live, Matchbox 20, Justin Timberlake, etc. with no problems. We're actually taking him to Elton John/Billy Joel tonight. (Yay!) Can't imagine any wildness there.







Taylor Swift would also be totally fine. We do insist that he wear safety ear muffs. I can't imagine him possible getting lost. We carry him when we're not seated.
When he was little he just nursed, and slept in the sling. Now that he is older he really enjoys the music.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I would take my 4 year old to Sesame Street live, or Disney on Ice. I'd take my 8-12 year old to Taylor Swift if she really really really wanted to go.

I would not take a preschooler to a stadium concert.

I would be concerned about entering and exiting the stadium in the crowds. Unless you plan to carry her, she's going to be at elbow level, or handbag level of everyone else and they are NOT going to be looking out for her as they push their way in or out.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I would definitely carry her, she is a tiny little thing


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Sure, why not? A Taylor Swift concert will be tame, and not too loud (but you could bring ear muffs/plugs).


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I'd maybe just be prepared to leave, or at least go stand somewhere out of the way, a song or so before the show is over. Then you have less of an issue of her being scared by the crowds of people hitting her with their purses and elbows (plus carrying her, which you already said you were going to do).

I'm not a Taylor Swift fan, but I do think she's way better than a lot of the teenybopper type music. She doesn't completely offend my ears or sensibilities, at least. Except for her performance of Rhiannon at the grammys. That train-wreck of a performance offended me on a personal level.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I would. We've been taking ds to concerts since he was tiny and this past year at a Pearl Jam concert was the only time we've ever had a bad experience. Rude pot smokers







Ds is very into music, plays guitar so it's really important to him to see live music.

Something like Taylor Swift wouldn't even make me think twice.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
*bursts out laughing*

No, for those of you not familiar, Taylor Swift is pop/teeny-bopper. I very highly doubt there will be a lot of drunken metal-heads there.

the concert will be mostly middle school girls and their mothers.









This is NOT going to be a rough crowd! No one I know over 15 or male will admit to listening to her music.

I think a lot of 4 year olds would like it.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I would, seats are high up there, bring ear plugs to help with noise.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

no


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

DP took my 5yo ds to a high school concert, so I don't see it as a big deal. But make sure you get *good* earplugs, like the kind you'd find in a music store, or for heavy construction. Dp got the kind that squishes up then expands to fill your ear. They practiced it a few times to make sure they got it in properly. Their ears need good protection!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely. I think both my kids would like that!

We went to Monster Jam, recently, like another poster, and that was way louder than every other concert I've been to (other than sitting close to the stage for Ozzfest one year).


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
I think I'd maybe just be prepared to leave, or at least go stand somewhere out of the way, a song or so before the show is over.

Very good advice here, I totally agree. It will save your sanity, too. And by the time it gets near the end, your daughter will likely be exhausted anyway and ready to go.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I have taken DS (age 3), to a few outdoor concerts and festivals and it went well. I personally, wouldn't take him to an indoor show only because the bands we like bring with them a certain type of crowd and an assortment of, *ahem*, "party favors" that I wouldn't want DS exposed to yet. At an outdoor show I can take him away from the mayhem. (Phish, Grateful Dead-type shows...ya know?







)

A Taylor Swift show however, yeah. I would totally take your daughter, especially since she really wants to go. The crowd will be tame and young. I would bring ear plugs just in case the volume is too loud. I would also be prepared to leave whenever you daughter is ready, which may be before the show ends. I know I've had to leave during a few concerts because DS was simply too tired,wound-up,etc to stay any longer.

So as long as you follow your DD's cues, have some ear protection, (if needed), and water then I say go for it!


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

nope


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, but...

I would not spend a fortune on tickets to go anywhere with a 3yo. You never know what might make them suddenly freak out and insist they have to leave after being there for all of 5 minutes (guess how I know this.







) It would be really frustrating to spend $$$ on a concert and travel hours just to have your LO wailing that they want to leave.

So, if the tickets are reasonably priced and the location is convenient go for it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Childhood Years since you're asking about a specific age.


----------



## zeldamomma (Jan 5, 2006)

I wouldn't because to me it would feel like I was pushing my kid to be older than she is. Staying up late and going to a rock concert wouldn't have been high on any of my kid's priorities at age 4, and there will be plenty of time to do that kind of thing later-- she'll never be 4 again, why not focus on the stuff she won't be able to do when she's older?

I'm surprised to hear all the recommendations for ear plugs-- do preschoolers happily wear ear plugs? I think mine would have hated the feeling of something in their ears, and refused them or taken them out.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldamomma* 
I'm surprised to hear all the recommendations for ear plugs-- do preschoolers happily wear ear plugs? I think mine would have hated the feeling of something in their ears, and refused them or taken them out.

I'm not sure if I could get DS to keep earplugs in his ears. But he's totally comfortable wearing the safety muffs. He is very used to them since he wears them when he wants to be in the workshop with his carpenter Papa, help mow the lawn, etc.


----------



## Rabbit8 (Mar 11, 2010)

If you think she can handle it, for sure! I'm a huge concert goer and can't wait to take our daughter to one; this summer we plan to test out how well she does at a show by taking her to the Blues Fest. They have stuff going all day, so she can see live music and be exposed to the crowds, etc.

I see kids at concerts all the time, not a big deal IMO.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes. We took DD to see Bob Dylan when she was 3 or just 4 and she loved it. We did bring ear plugs in case it was too loud. I too think Taylor Swift would be pretty tame and nothing to worry about as far as the crowd. DD just played "Bob Dyllian Concert" the other night and cut out play tickets for us and made us sit in the living room and wait for him to come out...funny!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No. I wouldn't. Too many people. A chance to get lost in a huge crowd. Too loud. Too close to bedtime.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

When dd1 was about 4-6 she was really into the Spice Girls. There was a tribute band playing at an outdoor music festival near us and we took her to that. There were crowds and noise, and it was evening.

And she had a blast. She still talks about it (and still doesn't realize/hasn't figured out that it was a tribute band, not the real thing).

So I say go for it.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

My rule of thumb in these situations is, I ask myself "am I willing to accept that we may lsat 5 minutes and have to leave?" - if the answer is "no", then I don't go. To me, it's unfair to the kid if you're going to be upset if you have to bail right away. If the tickets were free, or if I was pretty confident my child wouldn't be grouchy or unreasonable at that time of night, then I would totally go.

If the tickets were expensive, or if my child had a 7 p.m. bedtime, I would probably skip it. At 4 years old it's hardly going to be a defining moment in their life one way or the other.

I did take my then 7 y.o. to an Avril Lavigne concert. There was rock and roll and some swearing and loud, loud music. He loved it and isn't scarred for life


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

I'd say go for it. I took my sister to a bunch of concerts when she was little. She's ten years younger than me...so she was probably around 6 our first year at Lillith Fair. She stayed up way past her bedtime, ate a ton of junk food, almost got lost in the giant crowd AND had a great time...she's in college now and still talks about it...

I wouldn't think a Taylor Swift concert would be inappropriate, and it's kind of a fun special treat for your daughter.

I hope you go and have a really fun time. (take pictures so you can remind her what a cool mom you are when she's a teenager and you get on her nerves, LOL)


----------

